# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Telemedicine >  Telestroke robots

## Airicist

Telestroke Robot

----------


## Airicist

Meet the Telestroke Robot: May 31, 2012

Published on Jun 7, 2012




> Introducing the telestroke robot at Rutherford Regional Medical Center. The Telehealth robot allows patients who come to Rutherford Regional exhibiting stroke symptoms to be seen by a Mission Health neurologist without having to leave Rutherford County.

----------


## Airicist

The telestroke robot that saved a cabbie’s life

Published on Jan 22, 2016




> The Providence Brain and Spine Stroke Team has 17 active sites in Oregon, making it the largest telestroke provider in the state. They use the acronym FAST to help remember signs of a stroke.

----------

